# Antibiotic For IBS Treatment Shows Promise



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

May 13, 2010 12:27 am US/Eastern *Antibiotic May Provide Relief For IBS*LOS ANGELES (CBS) ―About 20-percent of adults suffer from the painful symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome or IBS; but researchers now believe that an antibiotic may help control the disorder.After nine months of failed treatments and testing, Amy McMahon was diagnosed with IBS. "It was awful," she explains, "because really by midday, I needed to be lying down."During a clinical trial, Dr. Mark Pimentel from Cedars Sinai Medical Center treated her with an antibiotic called Rifaximin.As Dr. Pimentel explains, the drug targets bacteria in the small intestine. "It's not bad bacteria," the doctor adds, "it's just they don't belong in the small intestine." Video: http://kdka.com/video/[email protected].comMore >>© MMX, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------

